# Groupies Wanted



## thisgirl (Apr 28, 2007)

OK -- here is the deal ladies and germs..... (all said-- tongue in cheek-- so don't be hatin'!!!)

I am starting a click! I already have a partner in crime-- Skaster! We feel like this place needs a groovy new click... something fun and fresh! 

Are you looking for a new virtual neighborhood? COOOOOOOOME on dooooooown! 

This is going to be a click of the coooolest, the bravest, the most fun loving, and the hottest-- so if you want in-- and-- you DOOOO WANT IN, trust me.... give us your best, sock it to us! Tell us what makes you want to be in the baddest gang, the coolest crew, the fantastic few.....

Tell us what you have to offer! BRING IT!


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 28, 2007)

I'm SO cool I don't NEED a group. 

 



thisgirl said:


> OK -- here is the deal ladies and germs..... (all said-- tongue in cheek-- so don't be hatin'!!!)
> 
> I am starting a click! I already have a partner in crime-- Skaster! We feel like this place needs a groovy new click... something fun and fresh!
> 
> ...


----------



## Risible (Apr 28, 2007)

Um, these boys are pretty bad, and they go everywhere I go. 

View attachment resize1.jpg


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 28, 2007)

Risible said:


> Um, these boys are pretty bad, and they go everywhere I go.



Would it be too big of an assumption to guess the cowboy outfits weren't Bio's idea?  (Cute though!)


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 28, 2007)

Oh well in that case, I have one of these:


----------



## Risible (Apr 28, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Would it be too big of an assumption to guess the cowboy outfits weren't Bio's idea?  (Cute though!)



Would you believe me if I told you it was their idear?  

But of course, they bow to Da Bun in terms of je ne sais quois :bow: .


----------



## Risible (Apr 28, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Oh well in that case, I have one of these:



Oh, heck, Waxy; your pic didn't come through on my puter! But I wanna see! And did you get my message to you in your pet thread?


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 28, 2007)

*cough*

let's try that again now that waxwing's brain has turned back on:






HE'S GIGANTIC


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 28, 2007)

Risible, I just saw your response. I love how our little guys forgive us for anything.


----------



## Risible (Apr 28, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> *cough*
> 
> let's try that again now that waxwing's brain has turned back on:
> 
> ...



I see you have the file named horriblemonster.  

I swear to God he is looking right through my computer and- _*he's laughing at me!!!*_

Gotta love those Aussies. They're great with the horses and livestock, eh?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 28, 2007)

Risible said:


> Would you believe me if I told you it was their idear?
> 
> But of course, they bow to Da Bun in terms of je ne sais quois :bow: .



This is true! Bunny rolls like no one else! And I'll believe pretty much anything, given that it's quite incredible.




Waxwing said:


> *cough*
> 
> let's try that again now that waxwing's brain has turned back on:
> 
> HE'S GIGANTIC



He's cute! But his mouth looks like it smells!


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 28, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> He's cute! But his mouth looks like it smells!



Ha! You know, I guess it does look like that. However (and I say this without bias ), his mouth smells like a summer meadow.


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 28, 2007)

Risible said:


> I see you have the file named horriblemonster.
> 
> Gotta love those Aussies. They're great with the horses and livestock, eh?


 
He invariably starts yawning when I'm trying to get a nice portrait. That jerk. 

(Border Collie, but almost exactly the same as Aussie )


----------



## Risible (Apr 28, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> (Border Collie, but almost exactly the same as Aussie )



Let me guess: he's always trying to herd you? Like, out the door with his frisbee?


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 28, 2007)

Risible said:


> Let me guess: he's always trying to herd you? Like, out the door with his frisbee?


 
Well, I've had him for 11 years so he's learned that it's unlikely I'm going to go where he shoves me.  

If more than, say, two people are in my house at one time, he will insist that they all be in the same room. 

And you know, I've tried to make him like frisbees since he was wee. Alas, he has eyes only for the tennis ball. Any tennis ball. Even if it's in another dog's mouth....or child's hand.


----------



## elle camino (Apr 28, 2007)

coughCLIQUEcough


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 28, 2007)

elle camino said:


> coughCLIQUEcough



Oh, heeyyyy, elle. 

Um, did we tell you we'd be hanging out in here? Because this is sorta private, k? Thanks.


(kidding. love you.)


----------



## elle camino (Apr 28, 2007)

coughwaxwinggivesmebonerscough


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 28, 2007)

I usually like Adam Sandler movies, but I heard that "Click" got mixed reviews... I think I'll take a rain check on this one...

http://www.sonypictures.com/homevideo/click/

fa_man_stan


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 28, 2007)

Oh, hey guys,

Yeah, Elle and I are getting married next week. What? Are you invited? Haha...no.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Apr 28, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Oh, hey guys,
> 
> Yeah, Elle and I are getting married next week. What? Are you invited? Haha...no.



Plus, i don't know if i'm invited but I have an "in" on a place that sells some absolutely lovely frocks.


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 28, 2007)

LoveBHMS said:


> Plus, i don't know if i'm invited but I have an "in" on a place that sells some absolutely lovely frocks.



If you can get us connections, you're invited.

I want a pink one.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Apr 28, 2007)

And both you gals would look just _fetching._

(cue Psychedelic Furs song.)


----------



## elle camino (Apr 28, 2007)

lolling out loud


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 28, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Ha! You know, I guess it does look like that. However (and I say this without bias ), his mouth smells like a summer meadow.



Don't summer meadows usually smell like cow pies baking in the hot sun?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 28, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> If you can get us connections, you're invited.
> 
> I want a pink one.



I saw the color a mile away.

But, hell, that was the easy part.


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 28, 2007)

sweetnnekked said:


> Don't summer meadows usually smell like cow pies baking in the hot sun?



Why yes they do. 



TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I saw the color a mile away.
> 
> But, hell, that was the easy part.



Laughing very hard right now.


----------



## Risible (Apr 28, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Oh, hey guys,
> 
> Yeah, Elle and I are getting married next week. What? Are you invited? Haha...no.



How is that I intercepted a PM to my boys for this gig?


----------



## thisgirl (Apr 28, 2007)

HEY HEY HEEEEEEEEEEY--

This ain't no dog show--tho the pups are cute--- COME ON! This is a cooool club-- bad to the bone-- not bad to the milkbone!!!!  couldnt resist!


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 28, 2007)

Risible said:


> How is that I intercepted a PM to my boys for this gig?



You must be imagining things. :batting:


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Apr 28, 2007)

Wayne and I already have our own clique. And a fan club


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 28, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Wayne and I already have our own clique. And a fan club



I'd like to purchase your official tour t-shirt.


----------



## thisgirl (Apr 28, 2007)

well-- your here-- must mean SOMEONE wants to be in the clique!!!
I need back up--- i need homeys.. what the fah-sheee-zeee


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 29, 2007)

Well, I'm considering allowing you to consider me for membership in your clique. But I'm going to need to know exactly what you're bringing to the table -- why am I gracing you with my presence? Because I have all kinds of cool things.

Like this:

http://www.thinkgeek.com/geektoys/warfare/8bc4/

and this:

http://www.thinkgeek.com/computing/bags/9190/

So as you can see, I bring a level of geek chic that is top shelf.


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 29, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> Well, I'm considering allowing you to consider me for membership in your clique. But I'm going to need to know exactly what you're bringing to the table -- why am I gracing you with my presence? Because I have all kinds of cool things.
> 
> Like this:
> 
> ...



Was it thinkgeek that had the april fool's joke featuring an alarm clock which would paypal money to right-wing organizations every time you hit 'snooze'?

Sorry for the derail, thisgirl. And welcome!!


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 29, 2007)

thisgirl said:


> OK -- here is the deal ladies and germs..... (all said-- tongue in cheek-- so don't be hatin'!!!)
> 
> I am starting a click! I already have a partner in crime-- Skaster! We feel like this place needs a groovy new click... something fun and fresh!
> 
> ...



You know on second thought... Click wasn't that bad, I'll join as a groupie... I'm an old married guy, but I'm pretty hip to the ways of the internet. I can hang with the best dawgs. What does Skaster do, is he a skateboarder? I used to do some sidewalk surfin' myself. Back in my day I could do a Quasimodo or The Coffin, but my knee has been giving out lately. I have a Razor scooter that I've been ridin'. No tricks yet, but I installed a custom foot rest on the back, I'm a bit heavier than I used to be so holding up the old leg up is a bit more work than it used to be. I'm just an old dawg, but I still got byte 

Well, I look forward to joinin' this new hot crew... Sock it to me, tell me if I can hang with your crew 

Hopefully hangin'
fa_man_stan


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 29, 2007)

Click was pretty bad. I saw it on a plane. Granted I wasn't listening, I was half asleep, and had a double scotch, but still. I remember it clearly. There was.....Kate Beckinsale. And...a remote control. 

Hilarity ensued!


----------



## thisgirl (Apr 29, 2007)

ok-- you might have what it takes-- our buddy Skaster is a SKA music lova.. he's pretty cool, he brings the trombone thumpin good times to the table.... me-- i bring the white hot phat-a-liciousness to the crew, not to mention some sweet rhymes and damn fine wit-- here is the part where i give the big booty a big shake! :bow: to your Sensei


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 29, 2007)

thisgirl said:


> ok-- you might have what it takes-- our buddy Skaster is a SKA music lova.. he's pretty cool, he brings the trombone thumpin good times to the table.... me-- i bring the white hot phat-a-liciousness to the crew, not to mention some sweet rhymes and damn fine wit-- here is the part where i give the big booty a big shake! :bow: to your Sensei



You're going to need to design a logo, and I wouldn't say no to a gang sign I can throw when I'm in other areas.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 29, 2007)

Okay. Frankly, I think we need some standards here.

Everyone in the clique gets a frock made out of couch material. No exceptions. Dig?


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 29, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Okay. Frankly, I think we need some standards here.
> 
> Everyone in the clique gets a frock made out of couch material. No exceptions. Dig?



I dig. Sectional.


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 29, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> Well, I'm considering allowing you to consider me for membership in your clique. But I'm going to need to know exactly what you're bringing to the table -- why am I gracing you with my presence? Because I have all kinds of cool things.
> 
> Like this:
> 
> ...





thisgirl said:


> ok-- you might have what it takes--
> ...



Well, I think my membership sort of hinges on TCUBOB's consideration of your consideration. I do like the geek chic thing, and his toys sound pretty cool. I'm sort of wavering on Click at the moment... Waxwing has a point.



Waxwing said:


> Click was pretty bad. I saw it on a plane. Granted I wasn't listening, I was half asleep, and had a double scotch, but still. I remember it clearly. There was.....Kate Beckinsale. And...a remote control.
> 
> Hilarity ensued!



BTW, I can totally relate to that double scotch thing in thin oxygen! I once saw "The 7th Voyage of Sinbad" on an airplane after drinking a beer; I thought it was the greatest movie! Do airlines still give you scotch in those little bottles?

fa_man_stan


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 29, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> I dig. Sectional.



Beer just came out my nose. Oh god! ><

At midnight, we toss off the frocks and dance naked around a fire with strange men, okay?


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 29, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Beer just came out my nose. Oh god! ><
> 
> At midnight, we toss off the frocks and dance naked around a fire with strange men, okay?



I can do strange...

strange_man_stan


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Apr 29, 2007)

Is there something weird about doing that??? 




TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Beer just came out my nose. Oh god! ><
> 
> At midnight, we toss off the frocks and dance naked around a fire with strange men, okay?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 29, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Is there something weird about doing that???



We've been doing it with familiar men. Time for a change of pace.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Apr 29, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> We've been doing it with familiar men. Time for a change of pace.




Like I said -- is there something weird about that?????


----------



## LoveBHMS (Apr 29, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Beer just came out my nose. Oh god! ><
> 
> At midnight, we toss off the frocks and dance naked around a fire with strange men, okay?



You say "at midnight we toss of the frocks" but don't forget (as your BF seems to have done) that some frocks take longer than others to toss off.

All frocks are equal, but some frocks are more equal than others.


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 29, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Okay. Frankly, I think we need some standards here.
> 
> Everyone in the clique gets a frock made out of couch material. No exceptions. Dig?



Missy, I will WEAR that frock. Don't tempt me. You don't want to see the proof of that again!


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 29, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Beer just came out my nose. Oh god! ><
> 
> At midnight, we toss off the frocks and dance naked around a fire with strange men, okay?



Can we toss the frocks INTO the fire? Kinda like Greek restaurants and plates?

And what is a frock? Is it like an apron with a back? Or is it more like a jumper? I want to know what I'm committing to wearing with my holster....don't want to clash, you know.


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 29, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> Can we toss the frocks INTO the fire? Kinda like Greek restaurants and plates?
> 
> And what is a frock? Is it like an apron with a back? Or is it more like a jumper? I want to know what I'm committing to wearing with my holster....don't want to clash, you know.


 
We will shout Opa! (isn't that the shout?) 

Seriously, though, the frocks are the cornerstone of this entire enterprise. If we burned them we'd just be a bunch of crazy naked chicks dancing with strangers. Which I'm pretty sure is already a pay site.


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 29, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> We will shout Opa! (isn't that the shout?)
> 
> Seriously, though, the frocks are the cornerstone of this entire enterprise. If we burned them we'd just be a bunch of crazy naked chicks dancing with strangers. Which I'm pretty sure is already a pay site.



It always sounded like Opa to me....and that still DOESN'T answer my key question about the frock vs. the jumper vs. the apron with a back vs. culottes (sic) vs. skort vs. god knows what else. Jeez, I'm glad I'm a guy and can just throw on an oxford, tie, khakis and a blazer and be ready for just about anything from birth to death.

As for that pay site........Nope. Just checked it out. www.crazynakedchicksdancingwithstrangers.com is not taken (.net, .org, .xxx, and .us are also still available) So act now and you can reserve it before the rush for this clearly valuable virtual real estate starts.

And I'd like to point out that since I'm volunteering to wear a frock, it would not just be crazy naked CHICKS. And frankly, I'm hurt and offended by your obvious gender bias. I think we need to create a "Sensitivity Training" board for people like YOU and banish you to only posting there for like, 28 days or however long these rehab stints are supposed to last. We'll have it moderated by TSL, BBM and a couple of our other more enlightened members. You'll be required to post your thoughts as they pop into your head and you'll be rewarded with e-cookies for good thoughts and e-lumps of coal for bad ones. Maybe we can also stream a constant barrage of very special episodes of Tyra, Oprah, Dr. Phil, Ellen, the View and Lifetime Movies of the Week.

There are still some kinks to work out, but I think the framework is solid. Opinions?


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 29, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> And I'd like to point out that since I'm volunteering to wear a frock, it would not just be crazy naked CHICKS. And frankly, I'm hurt and offended by your obvious gender bias. I think we need to create a "Sensitivity Training" board for people like YOU and banish you to only posting there for like, 28 days or however long these rehab stints are supposed to last. We'll have it moderated by TSL, BBM and a couple of our other more enlightened members. You'll be required to post your thoughts as they pop into your head and you'll be rewarded with e-cookies for good thoughts and e-lumps of coal for bad ones. Maybe we can also stream a constant barrage of very special episodes of Tyra, Oprah, Dr. Phil, Ellen, the View and Lifetime Movies of the Week.
> 
> There are still some kinks to work out, but I think the framework is solid. Opinions?



Hey, I'm always sensitive, you stupid ass.

ps: just googled, and it is "opa". We were right.


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 29, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Hey, I'm always sensitive, you stupid ass.
> 
> ps: just googled, and it is "opa". We were right.



Blow me, ho! I might be the most sensitive guy around.


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 29, 2007)

Now if this were, say, the Masterpiece Theatre online forum, the last two posts might have gone more like this:

Waxwing: Saracen Pig!

TCUBOB: Spartan Dog!


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 29, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> Blow me, ho!



Quick-- right now, aloud, say this like a seaman's curse. Piratey. It's hilarious.


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 29, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Quick-- right now, aloud, say this like a seaman's curse. Piratey. It's hilarious.



Done and done. I really need a mic. That'd be a great cell phone ring for some people that I know.....


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 29, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> Done and done. I really need a mic. That'd be a great cell phone ring for some people that I know.....



Also, I said seaman.

hehehe


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 29, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Also, I said seaman.
> 
> hehehe



Too bad Carrie's not around. She loves seamen more than a $2 whore.....

Bada-BING!


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 29, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> Too bad Carrie's not around. She loves seamen more than a $2 whore.....
> 
> Bada-BING!



Oh no you didn't.

Shit, you DID!

(i bet this thread is obnoxious to everyone but us. heee)


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 29, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Oh no you didn't.
> 
> Shit, you DID!
> 
> (i bet this thread is obnoxious to everyone but us. heee)



This should totally be a PM between us and you should be BCC'ing Carrie so that she would totally know what I just said about her!

And yes, we've totally hijacked the Groupie Thread.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 29, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Okay. Frankly, I think we need some standards here.
> 
> Everyone in the clique gets a frock made out of couch material. No exceptions. Dig?



I dig too! As long as my frock is made specifically from the "LoooooveSeat!!!"


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 29, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Beer just came out my nose. Oh god! ><
> 
> At midnight, we toss off the frocks and dance naked around a fire with strange men, okay?



Can we toss off other things besides our frocks?


----------



## thisgirl (Apr 29, 2007)

Highjacking not allow'd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
sigh........


----------



## LoveBHMS (Apr 29, 2007)

frock /fr&#594;k/ Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[frok] Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciation 

&#8211;noun 1. a gown or dress worn by a girl or woman. 

It's just a dress. If Elle and Waxwing were getting married, each would likely be clad in a lovely frock. Which might be made from a range of colors.

Dig. Sectional. Waxwing.


----------



## thisgirl (Apr 29, 2007)

<talks to herself> I have lost control. How on earth did I lose control? It happened early when a pack of dogs invaded -- then came the frocks.. WHO WEARS FROCKS!?? I seriously need some back up here! :doh: 

Back to square one-- pinky tries to take over the planet-- and is foiled again!  what do ya do?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 29, 2007)

thisgirl said:


> <talks to herself> I have lost control. How on earth did I lose control? It happened early when a pack of dogs invaded -- then came the frocks.. WHO WEARS FROCKS!?? I seriously need some back up here! :doh:
> 
> Back to square one-- pinky tries to take over the planet-- and is foiled again!  what do ya do?



Don't fret, you haven't lost control! All these geeks and cool folks are willing to join your clique/click, they're just setting the parameters. You are in charge. Say it, "I Am In Charge!"
We want to be near you! You are the leader, LEAD!!!!


----------



## tinkerbell (Apr 29, 2007)

So what, exactly, do you have to do to get into this group? :batting:


----------



## thisgirl (Apr 29, 2007)

I AM IN CONTROL HERE!!!!!

Hi Tink-- all you gotta do to join is swear an oath -- NEVER to wear a smock, frock, or anything else strangely similar to a similar to Mrs Roper's favorite moo-moo... Unless of course its made of lace or leather.. something cool like that.. hahaha

We, band of sistahs and brothas, we young (at heart or otherwise), we hot (in every sense of the word), we bold and tasty, we true (and like pastries), we fun and exciting peops of the world UNITE! 

I say--- IS YOU OR ISN'T YOU MY CONSTITUENCY?!


----------



## Risible (Apr 29, 2007)

Frock me. Frock you too.

Then we'll talk.

​


----------



## thisgirl (Apr 29, 2007)

aah--- FROCK THAT! 

HAHAHAHA-- aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh-- i feel the control slipping-- NO NO NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

as a side note-- you guys crack me up!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 29, 2007)

thisgirl said:


> aah--- FROCK THAT!
> 
> HAHAHAHA-- aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh-- i feel the control slipping-- NO NO NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> as a side note-- you guys crack me up!



I truly great leader is one who makes a few concessions on their constituants behalf in order to keep control without losing face.
Perhaps you should allow frocks to those of us willing to don them.


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 29, 2007)

I see your point, but really, frocks are for the chosen. You may join our ranks eventually. When you LEAST expect it.


----------



## Risible (Apr 29, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> I see your point, but really, frocks are for the chosen. You may join our ranks eventually. When you LEAST expect it.



Er, my issue with the frocks? Are you sure they're gonna fit. 'Cause we are where we are, after all. So, not just material fit for a sofa, but enough material to fit a sofa, or thereabouts.


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 29, 2007)

Risible said:


> Er, my issue with the frocks? Are you sure they're gonna fit. 'Cause we are where we are, after all. So, not just material fit for a sofa, but enough material to fit a sofa, or thereabouts.



Oh they're custom. Worry not. They will fit like a dream. And they're easy to clean-- just wipe a damp cloth over them and they're good as new. That's why we use couch fabric.


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 29, 2007)

thisgirl said:


> <talks to herself> I have lost control. How on earth did I lose control? It happened early when a pack of dogs invaded -- then came the frocks.. WHO WEARS FROCKS!?? I seriously need some back up here! :doh:
> 
> Back to square one-- pinky tries to take over the planet-- and is foiled again!  what do ya do?



Baby, don't fight the hijack. Roll with it. Join it. Give in to peer pressure.


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 29, 2007)

I would like to point out the frocks are not just for the girls, though I am totally jealous of the comfort level of the majority of women's clothes (bras and pantyhose notwithstanding). To wit:

Frock
n. 
A woman's dress. 
A long loose outer garment, as that worn by artists and craftspeople; a smock. 
A woolen garment formerly worn by sailors; a jersey. 
A robe worn by monks, friars, and other clerics; a habit. 

tr.v. frocked, frock·ing, frocks 

To clothe in a frock. 
To invest with clerical office. 

I'm getting frocked in here, I'm takin' off all my clothes [I am....so getting frocked....I'm gonna take my clothes off]

And don't worry about sizing. Our frocks will START at XL. Because a frock is supposed to be baggy, at least according to one, if not two, of the above definitions.

And thatgirl, you are about as in control of this thread as Al Haig was of the U. S. Gov't when Reagan got shot. 

as for actual frocks, I google imaged "frock" and came up with some early winners for what ours would look like. I think Krissy will have to agree that THESE are the ULTIMATE cool vehicles for badassery...... 

View attachment frock1.jpg


View attachment frock2.jpg


View attachment frock3.jpg


View attachment frock4.jpg


View attachment frock5.jpg


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 29, 2007)

Bob, I specifically ASKED YOU to NOT post that picture of me in the dress. God.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Apr 29, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Oh they're custom. Worry not. They will fit like a dream. And they're easy to clean-- just wipe a damp cloth over them and they're good as new. That's why we use couch fabric.




And we could Scotchguard them too. Super easy to clean.

And they would be custom made so they could fit anyone. That concept is _tres_ important. We'd never mention frocks unless anyone could have one. WW, TSL and i have some mock ups of possible designs.

And yeah, joining is when you least expect it. It's like getting tapped for Skull and Bones.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 29, 2007)

LoveBHMS said:


> And we could Scotchguard them too. Super easy to clean.
> 
> And they would be custom made so they could fit anyone. That concept is _tres_ important. We'd never mention frocks unless anyone could have one. WW, TSL and i have some mock ups of possible designs.
> 
> And yeah, joining is when you least expect it. It's like getting tapped for Skull and Bones.



I'm glad you said that. I was about to grab the mods.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Apr 29, 2007)

TSL, I'm sure you know  I would never even dream  of mentioning frocks unless  *everyone* who read about the frocks had equal access. It is simply not the sort of person I am.  

<><><><><><><><><><><>


----------



## thisgirl (Apr 29, 2007)

as any good leader-- I will give in to the frocks.. I am thinking that mine should be kind of royal looking.. hmmmm.... must have a crest for these frocks... must design!!!


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 29, 2007)

LoveBHMS said:


> And yeah, joining is when you least expect it. It's like getting tapped for Skull and Bones.



Can it be like Old School? Can I drive the van?

Oh, and I can sew. But only by hand. And I've only sewn sails. Really, really big sails. Sails that The View would be hard-pressed to fill even with their combined gassbaggery. I'm pretty sure that BBM is gonna come in her and nun me on the wrist for that word, but oh well.

And TSL, in case you missed it, we're sending Waxwind to the new "Gitmo/Rehab" board which you're sorta in charge of, because she was a bad girl.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Apr 29, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> Can it be like Old School? Can I drive the van?
> 
> Oh, and I can sew. But only by hand. And I've only sewn sails. Really, really big sails. Sails that The View would be hard-pressed to fill even with their combined gassbaggery. I'm pretty sure that BBM is gonna come in her and nun me on the wrist for that word, but oh well.
> 
> And TSL, in case you missed it, we're sending Waxwind to the new "Gitmo/Rehab" board which you're sorta in charge of, because she was a bad girl.



"I'm all about Old School."

But next time you're at the Hawk and Dove....keep your eyes straight ahead, 'k? You never know when it could happen.


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 29, 2007)

LoveBHMS said:


> "I'm all about Old School."
> 
> But next time you're at the Hawk and Dove....keep your eyes straight ahead, 'k? You never know when it could happen.



I'm more of a Tune Inn guy myself. Though in its early, early days (right after the transition from Jenkin's Hill), I used to close down Politiki every night. But now I'm old and so is my liver.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 29, 2007)

LoveBHMS said:


> TSL, I'm sure you know  I would never even dream  of mentioning frocks unless  *everyone* who read about the frocks had equal access. It is simply not the sort of person I am.
> 
> <><><><><><><><><><><>



Not to say you would , but there are folks here who like to mention those sorts of things just so they can rub it in the faces of others that we have to work harder to find them. 

And, Bob, I demand we have frocks available for EVERYONE! I don't have time to make them.


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 29, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> And, Bob, I demand we have frocks available for EVERYONE! I don't have time to make them.



Hey, I never said no frocks for everyone. I just proposed potential designs, said that they would be available in every size from Omar the Tentmaker all the way up to big enough to fit Bob-as-Mrs. Roper-sized, and that a variety of plush velvets, leopard prints, RICH CORINTHIAN LEATHERS, and test-pattern plaids would be available.

I'm thinking a nice leopard for myself, but a skintight leather mini-frock with a deep v cut might be just the thing for me to get my boogie on around the fire of the dancing strangers and soon-to-be-nakers women.....


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 29, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> Hey, I never said no frocks for everyone. I just proposed potential designs, said that they would be available in every size from Omar the Tentmaker all the way up to big enough to fit Bob-as-Mrs. Roper-sized, and that a variety of plush velvets, leopard prints, RICH CORINTHIAN LEATHERS, and test-pattern plaids would be available.
> 
> I'm thinking a nice leopard for myself, but a skintight leather mini-frock with a deep v cut might be just the thing for me to get my boogie on around the fire of the dancing strangers and soon-to-be-nakers women.....



HA! Haven't heard "Omar the Tentmaker" in years. Mini-frocks are bitchin' ideas.


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 29, 2007)

You guys, I'm feeling a little weird about this. I don't get all the jokes. 

I don't know why you even invited me, and I kinda think it's just cuz my mom can get us beer.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 29, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> You guys, I'm feeling a little weird about this. I don't get all the jokes.



You  do  to  get  it , missy. I  know  better.


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 29, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> You  do  to  get  it , missy. I  know  better.



Okay find you're right.

But my mom CAN totally get us beer.


----------



## supersoup (Apr 29, 2007)

i don't get any of it, but you guys know the soup loves you, and i'm down for frocking. making them, wearing them, cleaning the various mystery stains out of them, i'm your girl.

<3

now let me join already!!!!!!!!


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 29, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> You guys, I'm feeling a little weird about this. I don't get all the jokes.



Tell us what you don't get, sweetie, and we can have a "Very Special Facts of Life/Different Strokes" style episode where we explain it and have you point to the place on the doll where the bad man touched you. 

That said, I agree with TSL. I think your pulling a pastrami sandwich about not getting it.


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 29, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i don't get any of it, but you guys know the soup loves you, and i'm down for frocking. making them, wearing them, cleaning the various mystery stains out of them, i'm your girl.
> 
> <3
> 
> now let me join already!!!!!!!!



Ok. But we're also putting you in charge of headgear. It's very important. You know, you lose 80-90% of you heat through your head. And we don't need Waxy catching cold.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 29, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i don't get any of it, but you guys know the soup loves you, and i'm down for frocking. making them, wearing them, cleaning the various mystery stains out of them, i'm your girl.
> 
> <3
> 
> now let me join already!!!!!!!!



You would make an adorable Strawberry Shortcake.


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 29, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> You would make an adorable Strawberry Shortcake.



Or Raggedy Ann. Or Rainbow Bright. Or a short, plus-sized Sher-Ra, Princess of Power.


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 29, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> Tell us what you don't get, sweetie, and we can have a "Very Special Facts of Life/Different Strokes" style episode where we explain it and have you point to the place on the doll where the bad man touched you.
> 
> That said, I agree with TSL. I think your pulling a pastrami sandwich about not getting it.



Ooh can I be Mr. Drummond????

PS: Soup is IN.


----------



## Skaster (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi Melli, here I am! Can I be of any assistance? I'm pretty surprised though. I think I need a beer first. Come on, let's have a beer and discuss how we deal with the mess.


----------



## Risible (Apr 29, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> Ok. But we're also putting you in charge of headgear. It's very important. You know, you lose 80-90% of you heat through your head. And we don't need Waxy catching cold.



Ah, ah, ah- not so fast! Frock! How can we move on to chapeau when we haven't finished with the frocks...

My question, Mr. Bob-the-Whipper-Up, is can I get my frock a) supersized, b) in a mod print c) to coordinate with my new patio Sunbrella set?



Skaster said:


> Hi Melli, here I am! Can I be of any assistance? I'm pretty surprised though. I think I need a beer first. Come on, let's have a beer and discuss how we deal with the mess.



Dear Skaster:

Please do deal with these people. For God's sake.

Thank you.

Sincerely,

ect.


----------



## supersoup (Apr 29, 2007)

shrimp balls. i can bring shrimp balls. i don't know what they are, but i'll bring them.


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 29, 2007)

Send $19.95 + 1.99 S&H per X (as in XL, XXL, etc.) to:

Tents, Tarps and Mu-mus ("I don't want to look like a freak! Just give me the mu-mu!") R Us
c/o Bob
P. O. Box 10010 
BFE, USA 80085 (remember the ol' calculator trick? Of course you don't. It was SO middle school)

We can co-ordinate with Sunbrellas, pool covers, lawn chairs, deck furniture, and Sunsetter (TM) awnings.



Risible said:


> Ah, ah, ah- not so fast! Frock! How can we move on to chapeau when we haven't finished with the frocks...
> 
> My question, Mr. Bob-the-Whipper-Up, is can I get my frock a) supersized, b) in a mod print c) to coordinate with my new patio Sunbrella set?


----------



## Risible (Apr 29, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> Send $19.95 + 1.99 S&H per X (as in XL, XXL, etc.) to:



Oh, dear, shades of Lane Bryant. They charge extra for larger sizes, too. 

Perhaps we should take this discussion to Hyde Park. :batting:


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 29, 2007)

Risible said:


> Ah, ah, ah- not so fast! Frock! How can we move on to chapeau when we haven't finished with the frocks...
> 
> My question, Mr. Bob-the-Whipper-Up, is can I get my frock a) supersized, b) in a mod print c) to coordinate with my new patio Sunbrella set?



You can pretty much get ANYTHING.

Also, thank you for bringing up Sunbrella and making me lol.


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 29, 2007)

Risible said:


> Oh, dear, shades of Lane Bryant. They charge extra for larger sizes, too.
> 
> Perhaps we should take this discussion to Hyde Park. :batting:



No, not extra for the size....just for the shipping. We get a good deal on the fabric, but you know how the USPS is.....


----------



## Risible (Apr 29, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> You can pretty much get ANYTHING.
> 
> Also, thank you for bringing up Sunbrella and making me lol.



Yeah, welcome to my world, dear. I've got a couple extra bucks, and I'm jonesing for some patio cushions. And it's gotta be Sunbrella. Wicked.


----------



## thisgirl (Apr 29, 2007)

Its gotten so out of hand here Skaster! I'm at a loss as to what we should do to rally our troops!


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 29, 2007)

thisgirl said:


> Its gotten so out of hand here Skaster! I'm at a loss as to what we should do to rally our troops!



You power is no match for the combined wits of Funbags and Bob. Even if Funbags appears to have wandered off to go juice a kiwi or something.


----------



## thisgirl (Apr 29, 2007)

what I am to do? succumb to this insolence?


----------



## LoveBHMS (Apr 29, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> I'm more of a Tune Inn guy myself. Though in its early, early days (right after the transition from Jenkin's Hill), I used to close down Politiki every night. But now I'm old and so is my liver.



Seriously. That is impressive.

Maybe you can backstab your way up the ladder a bit and you can graduate down a ways to martinis at the Capitol Grille.


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 29, 2007)

LoveBHMS said:


> Seriously. That is impressive.
> 
> Maybe you can backstab your way up the ladder a bit and you can graduate down a ways to martinis at the Capitol Grille.




Sometimes I go slummin' at the Grille. But I'm allergic to superfluous vowels.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Apr 29, 2007)

The Grille is not slumming.

A good Grey Goose martini shaken with a twist is worth the trip. 

But you should take Waxwing to the Brickskellar if she's the beer type. You'd impress the shit out of her.


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 29, 2007)

Darlin', if they let me in, it's a slum.

And I LOVE the Brickskellar.



LoveBHMS said:


> The Grille is not slumming.
> 
> A good Grey Goose martini shaken with a twist is worth the trip.
> 
> But you should take Waxwing to the Brickskellar if she's the beer type. You'd impress the shit out of her.


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 29, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> Darlin', if they let me in, it's a slum.
> 
> And I LOVE the Brickskellar.



Whasthe Brickskellar? Shit, now I actually don't get the jokes and I HATE IT.


----------



## thisgirl (Apr 29, 2007)

try to stay on course here people-- you guys are the most ADHD peops i have ever [virtually] seen...


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 29, 2007)

thisgirl said:


> try to stay on course here people-- you guys are the most ADHD peops i have ever [virtually] seen...



See, and I even take Concerta for that and I'm STILL all "Ooooo, shiny object!"


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 29, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Whasthe Brickskellar? Shit, now I actually don't get the jokes and I HATE IT.



The Brickskellar is the center of all that is good about beer in Washington, DC. It is a joke in the same way that the ceiling of the Sistine Chapel is a joke. DON'T MAKE ME COME UP/OVER/OUT/UNDER/DOWN wherever you are and have to beat this into you. Because I can't, because I don't hit girls, so I'd have to pay some prostitute to hit you, and that's pricey at what they charge an hour unless I get some skanky crack whore and I don't think any of us want that.


----------



## Carrie (Apr 29, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> This should totally be a PM between us and you should be BCC'ing Carrie so that she would totally know what I just said about her!



BRATS. Both of y'all.


----------



## Risible (Apr 29, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Whasthe Brickskellar? Shit, now I actually don't get the jokes and I HATE IT.





TCUBOB said:


> The Brickskellar is the center of all that is good about beer in Washington, DC. It is a joke in the same way that the ceiling of the Sistine Chapel is a joke. DON'T MAKE ME COME UP/OVER/OUT/UNDER/DOWN wherever you are and have to beat this into you. Because I can't, because I don't hit girls, so I'd have to pay some prostitute to hit you, and that's pricey at what they charge an hour unless I get some skanky crack whore and I don't think any of us want that.



Um, how does that go? Oh, right-

Waxy and TCU BOB sittin' in a tree
(Virtual) K-I-S-S-I-N-G

I forget the rest. You know what I mean.  :shocked:


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 29, 2007)

Carrie said:


> BRATS. Both of y'all.



Quite honestly I don't remember what it was because I'm trying to ignore that guy. Jeez M. Crow.

I love Carrie.


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 30, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Quite honestly I don't remember what it was because I'm trying to ignore that guy. Jeez M. Crow.
> 
> I love Carrie.



That's because Carrie is loveable. Unlike you, bitch...


----------



## thisgirl (Apr 30, 2007)

muaaaaaaaah ha ha ha haaaaaaaa --all of the ADHD-ers have finally given up!!!!!


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 30, 2007)

thisgirl said:


> muaaaaaaaah ha ha ha haaaaaaaa --all of the ADHD-ers have finally given up!!!!!



Keep believing that, sweet cheeks. I love the smell of a challenge in the air....:bow:


----------



## supersoup (Apr 30, 2007)

thisgirl said:


> muaaaaaaaah ha ha ha haaaaaaaa --all of the ADHD-ers have finally given up!!!!!



it's all just being plotted via PM's...


----------



## Spanky (May 1, 2007)

Do the ska....rock is dead!

http://www.billtanner.net/ska/skabands.html

"and this clique is ruder than you.."


----------



## Waxwing (May 1, 2007)

thisgirl said:


> muaaaaaaaah ha ha ha haaaaaaaa --all of the ADHD-ers have finally given up!!!!!



We just know to leave before something stops being cool


----------



## thisgirl (May 1, 2007)

hahahahah-- niiiiiiiiiiice

reverse psychology-- works eeeevery time!:batting:


----------



## daddyoh70 (May 1, 2007)

thisgirl said:


> try to stay on course here people-- you guys are the most ADHD peops i have ever [virtually] seen...



Hey, I don't have AD... Oh look, a duck!!!!!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 2, 2007)

Just found this thread... read one page then came to the end here lol. I know Im in, cos I was a ska person in 1980 and I still have Mirror in the Bathroom somewhere, a The Selecter Album, can still remember all the words to There's a Rat in Mi Kitchen... Oh I wore two tone clothes and winkle pickers. I still love the Jam and UB40, okay theyre not ska but one is reggae and one is Mod'ish, if you put them together they'd do it!

So, yeah... Im SO in


----------



## thisgirl (May 2, 2007)

YEAAAAAA RR!!! You are sooo in!


----------

